# Iam lost and hurt from my husband



## alonewife24 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have dated him for 4 years my now husband . Everything was good in the begining until now . His parents are always getting involved in our lives . We live in a home that is not mine its his well his parents bought for us but its not mine i know that for sure . Because whatever I do in that home I have to be careful . 


Now we been married for 9 months . I wish not be married with him anymore . Hes killing the love that I had for him . He tells his mother everything mostly about our marriage . It has gotten to a bad point where he doesn't even care if iam tired and trys to force to have sex with him saying i have to do what he says . Which do I don't because I have alot of things and iam so stress out with my life right now . He is home for 3 days and doesn't do anything but play on his playstation . Now I have found this cousin of mine who has become my best friend and is giving me all the support my husband should give me . When he sees me sad now he doesn't even bother to cheer up or give me a hug when i really need it . Iam lost and heart broken if I would of known marriage is like this I don't get married at all . Iam so hurt that I think iam losing all the love i had for him . I did alot to make this relationship work . And iam always the bad one here or the one that needs help . And hes the good one never makes trouble . I want to leave and go where my parents for a week atleast . I want him to value me more .


Iam glad I have my cousin there for me and my friend . But sometimes i don't feel like living this life anymore . Because he doesn't change at all . I speak my cousin hes the only one that makes me sad from this ugly life i have now . Just yesterday my husband told to leave if I want to . Hes not scared to lose me . That hurt me alot and after that he told he was going to start talking to any girls and see if i care . I told him I didn't care because iam already very hurt with his words . Because when we were dating there was this girl who was his friend he would talk to her every night after leaving me home . I found out by messages on his cell that she like him and he never told me . I don't know if hes the men I will be with for the rest of my life with anymore . Iam always useless for him doesn't matter what i do . I work mon thur friday and only have some time on weekends . Every day its the same torture having to do things on my own . He keeps putting me down when ever he gets a chance . He solves everything with I LOVE U . That doesn't work anymore for me . 


Either way today I start a new day but iam not sure what to expect when i see him home . I don't want anymore fights . I think if keeps up like this I won't take it anymore . 


Please someone give advice before i make a choice .


----------

